# The Shield



## Cryozombie (Mar 17, 2005)

Anyone see the Season Premier of The Shield?

What did you think?  I personally was a little let down, I hope the season picks up from there...


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 17, 2005)

yeah, considering we missed half of last season.. we were rather 'Huh' what's going on. .where'd the Strike force go.. who's that.. where'd they go.. and Glenn Close.. hmmms..we shall see.. kinda like the cast is 'holding back' or something.. *shrugs*


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 17, 2005)

Cut her some slack; she'll have the strike team up and runnin' by the next episode. Clyde Vandam (I like that) is still up to his old tricks.
Sean


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 21, 2005)

the last three epsiodes last season, the strike team went down the crapper, Vic and Shane had it out, Lem tried to burn the money train cash and damn near got away with it, and Ronnie...well...he always seems to be an extra character. it seems as if Vic is attempting to be a bit of a cleaner cop, Clyde, as you put it, is trying to follow in Vic's footsteps with the drug running ring. Aceveda's got emotional issues out the ****, and I think Glenn Close'll kick **** and take names.

...and I've still gotta wait til the fall for new episodes of Rescue Me...grr.


----------



## DavidCC (Mar 22, 2005)

Shane's alias is "Cletis Vandam" not Clyde


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 22, 2005)

I was thinking of "Clive Eastwood" from a completely different show now that you say it. Cletis sounds right. :whip:


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 22, 2005)

David is right.  Cletus VanDamm is the name he used for the Cock-fight episode, and the Name he gave the Armenians after him and Lem were in the car accident with them.

 Its also the name he opened the original storage locker they hid the money train cash in under.


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 23, 2005)

indeed it was...oops.  :whip: 


next weeks episode looks like it's going to be old-school Shield in all it's glory.  it seems as if the money train fiasco is slowly rapping itself up but now Shane is trying to be a drug runner protector like Vic was in the first and second season.  it'll be interesting how it wraps up.


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 24, 2005)

Gack.. Aceveda is one Sick Twisted individual.. I'm thinking he will be caught by Vic doing something heinous along the lines of what he was doing with that video.. I'm hoping he get's taken waaaaay down... the Mackey way..


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 24, 2005)

And whats up with that one Detective Killing Kitties. I look over at my Rat on occassion and wonder... (like the time he chewed through my phone cord)
Sean


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 24, 2005)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> And whats up with that one Detective Killing Kitties. I look over at my Rat on occassion and wonder... (like the time he chewed through my phone cord)
> Sean


yeah, I think Dutch is gonna do something and get tripped up eventually.  with the whole premise of Vic attempting to go the straight and narrow, it seems as if some interesting things are gonna happen.


----------

